# πατιλέτα



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

Μια παράκληση: Ποια/ποιος θα μου εξηγήσει παρακαλώ τι σημαίνει πατιλέτα που δίνει 28.000+ γκουγκλιές και τη βλέπω σε λεζάντες σε κάθε λογής εικόνες; Ρούχο;Υλικό; Τρόπος ραφής; Μέθοδος κουμπώματος;

Απόλυτη και πλήρης άγνοια,ναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2010)

Πατιλέτα είναι αυτό που βρίσκεται π.χ. στην άκρη του πουκαμίσου, εκεί που κουμπώνει. Πάνω στην πατιλέτα υπάρχουν οι κουμπότρυπες και τα κουμπιά.
Δηλαδή, συνήθως ένα κομμάτι του υφάσματος που είναι (ή μοιάζει) πρόσθετο, και συνήθως έχει κουμπιά ή είναι και διακοσμητικό.

Κοίτα εδώ που λέει ότι στην πατιλέτα βρίσκεται το λογότυπο. Δηλαδή στο σημείο όπου βρίσκονται τα κουμπιά της μπλούζας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Αλλού:
*άνοιγμα καλυπτόμενο από καπάκι, κούμπωμα ή φερμουάρ παντελονιού, κν. πατελέτα*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Κοίτα εδώ που λέει ότι στην πατιλέτα βρίσκεται το λογότυπο. Δηλαδή στο σημείο όπου βρίσκονται τα κουμπιά της μπλούζας.


Μα ακριβώς αυτή η εικόνα με μπέρδεψε, επειδή δεν εννοεί το μεγάλο λογότυπο στο στήθος, αλλά το μικρό ...στην πατι(ε)λέτα... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2010)

Εμ, γι' αυτό υπάρχουν οι γυναίκες στη ζωή σου, για να σου εξηγούν πού είναι η πατιλέτα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Και ολίγος Ηπίτης:

*Patelette* (pattelette και patellete στο atilf):
Το εξωτερικόν σκέπασμα της παλλάσκας και του σάκκου των στρατιωτών. *Επικαλύπτον τμημάτιον*, κοινώς η πατελέττα, π.χ. τα εξ ερέας κτλ. τμημάτια τα καλύπτοντα τα θυλάκια του χιτωνίου των αξιωματικών.


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και ολίγος Ηπίτης:
> 
> *Patelette* (*pattelette *και *patellete *στο atilf):
> Το εξωτερικόν σκέπασμα της παλλάσκας και του σάκκου των στρατιωτών. *Επικαλύπτον τμημάτιον*, κοινώς η πατελέττα, π.χ. τα εξ ερέας κτλ. τμημάτια τα καλύπτοντα τα θυλάκια του χιτωνίου των αξιωματικών.



Πιο πολλές γουγλιές έχει ως *patelette*

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=patelette+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2010)

Εμένα μια ράφτρα μου το είχε πει π*ε*τιλέτα.


----------

